# Help! Laputa xml book and converting it for Kindle



## MoonBean (May 23, 2010)

My sister gave me a book she had gotten on her Android phone in Laputa. The file she gave me is a folder containing an XML file, and txt files for each chapter. This book is 57 chapters. I know I could just make a new txt file and copy each chapter txt file into it in order, but there has to be an easier way. I tried mobipocket creator, but it gives me an error. No body tag in file or something. I think I figured out that the file she gave me is missing the CSS, but I have no idea what that really is, how to get it, or what I would need to do with it.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Tried Calibre as well, it just makes a new book for each chapter...


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It sounds a lot like an epub file to me.  Try zipping up the directory that contains the files and then importing.  If that doesn't work, you should be able to use the Mobipocket Creator software to import all the text files and create a single book file from them.


----------



## MoonBean (May 23, 2010)

I gave both of those a try. Importing the zip to Calibre and converting zip to mobi gives me the first chapter as a book. Mobipocket creator is giving me errors when I click build. 

Thanks for the ideas. Guess its time to just copy the files into one txt.


----------

